# Need to Borrow a Harness



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a harness they wouldn't mind letting me borrow for saturday? Thanks, Wade.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wade Come on by I can loan you one. Send me a PM with phone#. I live on the west side about 4 miles from the back of NAS. Gene


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have one in Gulf Breeze.


----------

